# FS Jadini Aro,Jaguar cichlids and Aulonocara Mamelela ,will deliver to Van /sept 21



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

I am selling the Jardini Australian Arowana 18 +inch size @ $150










Jaguar cichlids 2.5 inch to 6 inch size for $5 to $10 each


















Mature breeders and show fully colored male peacocks $12 each,females $8 each and trios 1M/2F for $20
















Please PM me if interested. Thanx. IOAN


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the jardini got full barbels? I can't hardly see it due to the angle of the fish.


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

yes it has full barbels only they are small compared to the silvers or asian aros.IOAN


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Like too check out theAro when ur in town. Been looking for a jardini @ LFS not much around.


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

I am coming to vancouver in two weeks, on september 21 st ,so if there is other people that are interested in this fish,please pm me with the order ,as tere are still a few more of this fish available including the Jardini Aro. Thanx. IOAN


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how aggressive is the jardini??


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

It is hard to say since is living in a 135 gal tank only with a jaguar cichlid that is getting in a sparring match with once in a while.IOAN


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm interested in a male peacock, where are you based?


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

@ valerian dont have enuf post for pm yet here my # want the jardini if availble just txt or call wen ur here so i can see the Aro 778.877.4677


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

I am in Campbell River on Vancouver island ,but I will be coming to Vancouver on september 21 st,so if you want this fish please let me know and I will bring them to you.IOAN


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

Yes the aro is still available,since the other person that was buying it is moving to alberta and opted out of the deal.If you have an email address we can comunnicate that way,since I do not have a cell phone.IOAN


----------

